# How much savings do we need b4 move?



## okso (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Myself and my hubby (and baby on the way) are planning to move to Oz in three years time. So at the moment I am trying to plan out exactly what we need to do etc. One of my questions is how much cash we will need when we get there. I'm thinking about $14K? This will be to set us up in rental accom, get a motor and keep the wolf from the door.

What did ye guys come out with? My husband works for an Aussie company, and our plan is to relocate with his job. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If he will have a job to go to, that's good but depending on what you decide on shipping out as against getting replacements the $$$ can add up.
You can probably develop a close enough estimate by considering a shipping list and seeing what shipping will cost and then online you can easily enough get a good idea of what things you may be considering buying will cost.


----------



## 6436 (Feb 23, 2010)

okso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Myself and my hubby (and baby on the way) are planning to move to Oz in three years time. So at the moment I am trying to plan out exactly what we need to do etc. One of my questions is how much cash we will need when we get there. I'm thinking about $14K? This will be to set us up in rental accom, get a motor and keep the wolf from the door.
> 
> ...


I would recommend figuring out where you're moving to first, and then figuring out how much it costs to live there on savings alone for 2-3 months, and bring that amount of money. It's not just the basics that end up eating at your cash, but random things like fees for canceling your memberships/utilities and shipping pre-move, as well as unexpected emergencies or fees for things once you come that could end up really changing the end figure you need. I think that coming with a job in-hand will really help, but a buffer against life is always good.

Personally, as a single person heading to live there, I'm bringing $10k with me into the country. I know that $5k will just barely sustain one person if they can't find a job for 2-3 months and live very meagerly in hostels, etc.

Anyways, I hope that wasn't a bunch of useless info that you'd already considered.


----------

